# Florida State University



## cinema (Apr 8, 2007)

Did anyone apply to the directing, production or screenwriting program at Florida State University?  Accepted?  Rejected?


----------



## KtoI (Apr 9, 2007)

rejected.


----------



## Stephen Bell (May 25, 2007)

Interviewed for both the Directing and Screenwriting programs.

Waitlisted for both.

HOPING and PRAYING something opens!


----------



## yawnface86 (May 25, 2007)

good luck stephen


----------



## Stephen Bell (May 28, 2007)

Yea thanks, I'm gonna need it!


----------



## yawnface86 (Jun 4, 2007)

Let me know how it went


----------



## cinema (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi guys,

I haven't been on this forum in a while. I got in the production (directing) program. Will anyone be my classmate this fall?

I hope they remove you from the wait list, Stephen.


----------



## Stephen Paratore (Jul 12, 2007)

I actually live and work just outside of FSU and I applied last year and got rejected. I don't think they like yankees (what the old south call us northerners) or just accepts students in their undergraduate film program.

I went there saw the campus, nothing to write home about actually, let alone its on the exact opposite side of hollywood. In my opinion, snide.


----------



## KtoI (Jul 13, 2007)

hey, this is only the grad. one? Boo. Anyway, i was rejected from the film school but am going there as Communications major anyway.[/Undergrad.]


----------



## Stephen Bell (Jul 16, 2007)

Hey all,
I was accepted to the Production graduate program and will be attending come August. I'm really pumped about it. And as to scoffing at the campus, all I can say is that the school's film facilities are great, and as those of us who were accepted will probably spend the majority of our lives within that one building, the rest of the campus will matter little. That is, aside from the bars lol

Anyone know where they are living yet?


----------

